# home-wifi suddenly collapsed; 'not in range' anymore



## GhorMaanas (Aug 12, 2015)

hello!

my home-network wifi was working well till late last night. downloaded  the Win 10 iso using it on my laptop. morning i noticed that the wifi  wasn't working (though download had thankfully completed). neither my  laptop, nor phone and tab are connecting. desktop is connected through  ethernet and is connected fine. 

mobile and tab are not able to locate the SSID. if i make them 'forget  the network' and again set it up, they show the error 'not in range'.  hadn't made any changes to the connection-configuration last night. the  issue greeted me in the morning. 

the router is tp-link wdr3600, running on ddwrt. have 2 connections - an  MTNL one and other is a cable-net connection (HNS). same condition on  both. SSID-name and broadcast still as before on the router set-up page.  the LAN-page shows only my desktop under active-clients. MAC IDs of  wireless-clients are fed in the 'MAC filter' list (allowing only them to  connect to the network). disabling it was of no use. tried changing the  channel too. no use. 

any suggestions to troubleshoot it?

TIA!

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE: i just disabled the wireless security, and the phone and tab immediately  identified the SSID and connected to it, while the laptop took a bit  longer. the security was set to 'WPA2 Personal Mixed' (TKIP+AES) earlier. never  gave any problem. don't know what happened all of a sudden.  interference? but why the 'security' took a hit? will try with some  other security-setting and see what happens.

- - - Updated - - -

changed the earlier security-configuration to WPA2-Personal and AES, as  well as changed the SSID too, but to no avail. neither laptop would find  the network, nor ph and tab are connecting. only by disabling the  security they are connecting. anybody else faced a similar issue ever?  want to explore more options before deciding for a reset or  firmware-upgrade.

- - - Updated - - -

so far nothing has worked out. i reset the router once (after backing-up the config) and then restored the config-file, but same problem. i didn't do all the configuration from scratch. shall do it after doing a FW-upgrade. will upgrade the ddwrt firmware tomorrow and write back here.

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE: successfully upgraded the firmware of my router. re-configured it, and wifi is working again! *dk5rqggwkcggm.cloudfront.net/images/smilies/smile.png
will re-install transmission, samba, mini-dlna, etc. tomorrow.

P.S. - it anyway looked like a full nvram issue (it was actually full,  as seen from the sys-info on router-page); simple cleaning of it using  SSH could've resolved the problem, but FW-upgrade too was pending since a  long time, so finally took that route. its better this way. *dk5rqggwkcggm.cloudfront.net/images/smilies/smile.png


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 18, 2015)

Lol..
 wut da...


----------

